# [Solved] lm-sensors / sensors-detect doesn't detect anything

## solamour

I clearly remember sensors-detect in lm-sensors was working in the past, but that's not the case anymore. I think the last time I verified was about a year or so ago (i.e. I did many "emerge -vDu world" and kernel updates).

```
# sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 5861 (2010-09-21 17:21:05 +0200)

# System: CompuLab AMD "CM-iGLX" Geode LX/CS5536

# Board: AMD CM-iGLX Platform

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no):

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no):

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no):

Using driver `scx200_acb' for device 0000:00:0f.0: CS5536 [Geode companion] ISA

Module scx200_acb loaded successfully.

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Sorry, no sensors were detected.

Either your system has no sensors, or they are not supported, or

they are connected to an I2C or SMBus adapter that is not

supported. If you find out what chips are on your board, check

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for driver status.

```

Here are the relevant kernel modules and the output of lspci.

```
Device Drivers

   I2C support (I2C)

      I2C device interface (I2C_CHARDEV)

      I2C Hardware Bus support

         Geode ACCESS.bus support (SCx200_ACB)

   Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON)

      National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM90)

```

```
# lspci

00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] Host Bridge (rev 33)

00:01.1 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Geode LX Video

00:01.2 Entertainment encryption device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Geode LX AES Security Block

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0f.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] ISA (rev 03)

00:0f.2 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] IDE (rev 01)

00:0f.3 Multimedia audio controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] Audio (rev 01)

00:0f.4 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] OHC (rev 02)

00:0f.5 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] EHC (rev 02)

```

And of course "sensors" doesn't work, because no sensors were found.

```
# sensors

No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

```

__

solLast edited by solamour on Wed Sep 21, 2011 1:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## solamour

It turned out that I need "cs5535_mfd" in recent kernels.

```
I2C support (I2C)

   I2C device interface (I2C_CHARDEV)

   I2C Hardware Bus support

      Geode ACCESS.bus support (SCx200_ACB)

Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON)

   National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM90)

Multifunction device drivers (MFD_SUPPORT)

   Support for CS5535 and CS5536 southbridge core functions (MFD_CS5535)   <-- Need it.

```

Now, when I run "sensors-detect", the configuration file is correctly generated.

```
...

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no):

Using driver `scx200_acb' for device 0000:00:0f.0: CS5536 [Geode companion] ISA

Module scx200_acb loaded successfully.

Next adapter: CS5535 ACB0 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x4c

Handled by driver `lm90' (already loaded), chip type `lm99'

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `lm90':

  * Bus `CS5535 ACB0'

    Busdriver `scx200_acb', I2C address 0x4c

    Chip `lm99' (confidence: 6)

Do you want to generate /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (YES/no/s):

Done.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

```

And "sensors" show the current temperature.

```
$ sensors

lm99-i2c-0-4c

Adapter: CS5535 ACB0

temp1:       +38.0 C  (low  =  +0.0 C, high = +70.0 C)

                      (crit = +85.0 C, hyst = +75.0 C)

temp2:       +63.2 C  (low  = +16.0 C, high = +86.0 C)

                      (crit = +126.0 C, hyst = +116.0 C)

```

I referred http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.sensors/26986 for the hint.

__

sol

----------

